# R10 and DST2007?



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Does anyone know if the R10 is affected by the new Daylight Saving Time rules and if so, will there be an update for it?

[Identical post at tivocommunity.com, I'm just trying to get this one answered.]


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Here's what I've heard from one of my DirecTV contacts ...

_All DIRECTV TiVo units will require a software upgrade to handle the DST transition. The downloads are being rolled out on different schedules, so not all models have the download available yet.

If they do not get the download in time ....
- Season Passes will continue to record properly
- Manual recordings by time will not record properly
- Clock in info banner and guide at upper right corner will be wrong
- Clock in guide grid will be wrong, but program info will be correct for actual time _

So, yes, it looks like Series 1 DirecTV/Tivos will also be getting an update.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> Here's what I've heard from one of my DirecTV contacts ...
> 
> _All DIRECTV TiVo units will require a software upgrade to handle the DST transition. The downloads are being rolled out on different schedules, so not all models have the download available yet.
> 
> ...


Isn't the R10 a Series 2 DirecTivo?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Yes. Bad cut & paste job on my part. Point is that ALL DirecTV/Tivo DVRs will be getting updated software during the next 3 weeks.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

The R10 is a Series 2.5

It runs a different software version the "Series 2"


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> Yes. Bad cut & paste job on my part. Point is that ALL DirecTV/Tivo DVRs will be getting updated software during the next 3 weeks.


And that, there is the answer. Thanks, dog.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Just for yucks I called customer service and asked the question.

The rep I spoke to had the following nuggets of wisdom to impart:

-She, the first person to answer the phone after the automated prompts, was the highest level of technical support available.

-She was not aware that there was anything different about Daylight Saving Time this year.

Then, she put me on hold to ask her supervisor. [Remember, she is the highest level of technical support available, so her supervisor must be Chase Carey himself]

She came back and told me that the reason she hadn't heard of the issue was that DirecTV no longer "had" TiVo's. By "had" I assume she meant sold not supported. Clearly there is still support or else they wouldn't work.

She said that her supervisor told her that there was an upgrade and that it would be rolling out between 2/27 and 3/7. I thanked her and got off the phone.

I do hope she's right.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

lamontcranston said:


> ...
> 
> She said that her supervisor told her that there was an upgrade and that it would be rolling out between 2/27 and 3/7. I thanked her and got off the phone.
> 
> I do hope she's right.


At least she got that part right. This information matches what I've heard from my DirecTV contacts. Of course, it's actually up to Tivo to provide the updated software to DirecTV before they can roll it out.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Earl says so too.
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=342531


----------



## Crystal Pepsi Ball (Jun 29, 2004)

My R10 just got the download when I forced a callback just now. Guide shows updated times for 3/11/2007.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Came home last night to find that my R10 now shows version 6.1a. However, there was no message in the messages list. A friend with a Samsung DTivo (I think it is the SDDVR40) reported that although he had 6.2, when the upgrade to 6.2a came it gave him a message saying that the upgrade had new functionality. I told him (based on what I read at TCF) that he probably already had all the important functionality already except DST2007 compatibility.


----------



## toad57 (Apr 23, 2002)

lamontcranston said:


> A friend with a Samsung DTivo (I think it is the SDDVR40) reported that although he had 6.2, when the upgrade to 6.2a came it gave him a message saying that the upgrade had new functionality.


The V6.2a upgrade apparently displays the same splash/info screen from back when V6.2 was "new" (oops)... there is no obvious new functionality, but the rumored unseen changes are mentioned here.


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

The R10s started getting 6.1a about a week ago. Mentioned here.

GH


----------

